# Iso pier cart



## Bigred1987 (Sep 21, 2020)

Looking for a pier cart. The closer to Pittsburgh the better. Not looking to pay a ton in shipping.


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

Sent you a message


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bigred1987 said:


> Looking for a pier cart. The closer to Pittsburgh the better. Not looking to pay a ton in shipping.


I’ve got a fish n mate cart with poly wheels and liner if your interested. I’m in the Washington PA area


----------



## Bigred1987 (Sep 21, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## Bigred1987 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gupster33 said:


> I’ve got a fish n mate cart with poly wheels and liner if your interested. I’m in the Washington PA area


Pm sent sir


----------

